# easton tempest II



## allensbk (Feb 2, 2007)

Just bought some easton tempest rims haven't had a chance to ride on them , to cold does any one have any feedback on these rims.....


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Did you check the review section here? http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/wheelsets/easton/PRD_143269_2490crx.aspx

Reviews are pretty favorable. Keep in mind that these are low spoke count wheels so you shouldn't expect them to be as durable as 32 hole Open Pro's.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Please post reviews when you put a few rides in 'em. Are the hubs as sweet as they look?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> Please post reviews when you put a few rides in 'em. Are the hubs as sweet as they look?


Sweeter.

I have the Temp II Carbs, dunno if you're looking at the AL or the carbon tubular. If you're looking at the tubular, stiff as hell, durable, and light. If you're looking at the AL I can't say anything about the wheel, except that the hubs are absolutely fantastic.


----------

